
ZEIT – Introducing Dockerfile support - montogeek
https://zeit.co/blog/now-dockerfile
======
leesalminen
I've been subscribing to Zeit for a couple of months for a file archiving
utility (takes in URLs and spits out a .zip) and have been quite pleased with
the workflow, CLI tooling and performance.

The only downtime I've experienced this far was this morning and was likely
related to this feature release.

